# 243 what range does it have



## skunx1 (Feb 18, 2006)

i shoot a 30-06 and it seams to be too much so i am thinking about geting a 243 or a 222 what do you guys think and what is the range differance between the

oh what abiut a 270 or a 25-06 do you think that would make a too big of a exit hole? thanks


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

skunx1 said:


> i shoot a 30-06 and it seams to be too much so i am thinking about geting a 243 or a 222 what do you guys think and what is the range differance between the
> 
> oh what abiut a 270 or a 25-06 do you think that would make a too big of a exit hole? thanks


243 with a 70g ballistic tip can reach out about 700 or so. the 222 is good to about 250. 25-06 would be ok too, but its harder to find ammo for than the 243.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Not sure about the range but I shoot a .243 and can vow for their accuracy. I love mine with the 70 g ballistic tips. Tack driver. Not too fur friendly but I am searching for a different round for that purpose.


----------



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

i have used both the 243 as well as the 222 for coyote hunting. and as you might expect, there is a trade off. the 243 has greater range than the 222, but the 222 creates less pelt damage. if you go with the 243, try the 58 gr v-max at around 3200 fps. in my opinion, if you were to have but one gun, the 243 would fill the bill for most of the hunting you could do.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I've killed coyotes at 500 yards with the .243 loaded with 58 grain VMAX handloads at approx. 3800 FPS. This load is death on coyotes. If you do your part and have good equipment there is no doubt in my mind that the .243 could take coyotes at 800+ yards.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Or you could just try calling the coyote in or putting a sneak on it so you do not have to take such a long shot. I doubt most people could successfully take a coyote at 800 yards.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

alot of guns wont take a coyote at 800 either. the accuracy is pretty thin out that far


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I too happen to be a huge fan of the .243. In my opinion, with 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip I think this Cartridge / Bullet has the Ballistics capable of taking a Coyote as far away as the shooter can hit the coyote. With that said, shooters ability, gun-n-load's accuracy potential, and not even to mention Field Shooting Positions with a Coyote in your sights will all have an effect on the maximum range.

On paper the 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips (as loaded either in the form of Federal Premium V-Shok or the Winchester Supreme Ballistic Silvertip) have a slight edge in terms of retained velocity and a slightly flatter trajectory. However this bullet is super fragile and may well blow up on a shoulder shot at short range. While I have not shot a Coyote with them, in shooting small varmints I have found that the 58gr. Hornady V-MAX is every bit as fragile as the 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip, and maybe more so.

I think the .243 is a great Coyote Cartridge, especially at longer ranges. However I have yet to find a totally fur friendly bullet-n-load for it. Years ago I used the Sierra 60gr. Hollow Point pushed as fast as I could push it from a .243. This bullet due to it's poor ballistic coefficient was not a really good long range choice, but of the Coyotes I did shoot with it I never had an exit wound.

I have been trying to find a Handload for my Ruger .243 that pushes the 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip to about 3500 FPS. So far I have not found a good accurate load in this velocity range. I do use a reduced load with the 55gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip bullet at 3229 FPS, it is quite accurate, and pure death and destruction on small varmints, however I have not shot a Coyote with it YET.

The search continues.

Larry


----------



## skunx1 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thankyou guys it sounds to me that the .243 is a better cal to go with


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

2 deer seasons ago my youngest son (14 at the time) put a .243 95 grain through the lungs of a buck that was standing broadside at 450 yards. The gun was sited in a 200 yards and he adjusted for trajectory.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

skunx1 said:


> Thankyou guys it sounds to me that the .243 is a better cal to go with


 I too use the 243 on coyotes. I like the 70 gr. ballistic tip loaded with 41 grs. of varget powder. It pushes the bullet at about 3500 fps. which is deadly on coyotes. The gun is capable of shots out a lot further than I'm capable of. Realisticaly a shot of 400 yards is highly capable. If shot placement is good it's not that bad on fur, but if you hit a leg or just graze them, you open a big hole.


----------

